# I did an interval training today.



## edhchoe (Jun 3, 2007)

After riding for about 10 miles with medium effort, I found a section of a road where I could go full speed for 25 seconds and not cross an intersection. So going up and down the street, I tried to do 15 sec full on and 15 sec off but the rest time got longer and longer and I probably averaged 15 sec full on and 25 sec off. After doing the 15/25 seven times, my legs didn't want to do it any more and I was also feeling like vomiting so I stopped and rode home. If my legs are not sore tomorrow, I will do it again.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

What did this work?


----------



## edhchoe (Jun 3, 2007)

Pedaling in circles?? I have no idea but it was very hard.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Intervals like this (or as I call them pukervals) are good a training short recovery esp for events like crits. The better way to do them is 15 on 15 off 5 times in set of 3 with one min between sets I start in the early season with 2 sets with 5 min rest between and work up to 4 or more sets. The idea is to go max during on 15 seconds and then float the rest cycle. Other ways to do this can to just do 15 on and off for 30 mins.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

A hard workout does not necessarily make the best use of your time. What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## edhchoe (Jun 3, 2007)

I just want to be able to keep up with the big boys at the group ride.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Recovery ride.*



edhchoe said:


> After doing the 15/25 seven times, my legs didn't want to do it any more and I was also feeling like vomiting so I stopped and rode home. If my legs are not sore tomorrow, I will do it again.


Doing 15/25 x 7 was a good idea. Doing them again the day after is a bad idea. Intervals tear the body down. Only subsequent recovery raises your fitness level above where it was before you started your intervals. Google training supercompensation to read more.


----------



## edhchoe (Jun 3, 2007)

I guess I will take it easy today. Whatever it did, I hope I benefit from it. Thanks coaches!


----------

